# Smith&Wesson 460 Magnum



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I was wondering what people think who have this gun, I just bought a 460 but wont be able to shoot it for a few weeks.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd LOVE one...

You can shoot 460 S&W Mag in it, and you can reload 45 Colt for it.

I've shot one. The Mag loads were simply AWESOME, but still manageable. Like a short barreled 44 Mag. The 45 Colt loads where like shooting 38 Special in a Large 357 Mag.

If I did any pistol hunting at all, this would be THE gun. The 500 Mag is waste. No more usable energy than the 460, and there is nothing that is down-loaded for practice... It's 500 Mag, or nothing at all, and the rounds are ~ $2 each!

Enjoy. I'm envious.

Jeff


----------

